

US FTC halts Canadian company allegedly carrying out domain registration scam - ilamont
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/06/17/us-ftc-halts-domain-name-registration-scam

======
tom
Not really Hacker News, but it is about time!

I have received many of their "bills" in the past and every time, been
incensed by the scam. I actually received one yesterday for my latest start-
up's domain. Incidentally, yesterdays was the first that actually said, in
large, bold letters that it wasn't a bill, but was a solicitation. What has
had me so incensed is that for folks who don't know better the letter from ILS
looks pretty darn official. And given GoDaddy's memorable ads during the
SuperBowl, there are a lot of folks who don't have any idea what they are
doing who have purchased domain names.

In short, these folks are nothing but scamming jerks and I'm happy to see
someone taking notice and action against them.

------
Chris8535
It is about time, I felt a massive sense of justice when I heard this happen.
They sent so many fake bills to me, forcing me too figure out what bills are
real and which are fraudulent.

